# Will Canon Stopped Develop EF Lens Line Up?



## yungfat (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi folks,

Just wonder whether Canon will stopped develop EF lens line up any time soon? 

If yes, perhaps time to jump ship to R or others mirrorless?

Thanks.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes, but not anytime soon...


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 8, 2019)

Do not forget that Canon have introduced recently some very interesting new EF lenses, like the TSE 50, 90, 135, the 70/200 IS F 4, 400 F 2,8, 85 F 1,4...
DSLR are far from being dead, so are EF lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 8, 2019)

yungfat said:


> Just wonder whether Canon will stopped develop EF lens line up any time soon?


In the next few months/years Canon will release a lot of new RF lenses (and bodies) to establish this MILC system against Nikon and Sony in the market.
Of course this has tied up and in future will tie up a relevant amount of R&D resources.
So we will see a lot less EF/EF-S releases.
I cannot tell if this means the end to the EF line.
I suppose that some relevant EF lenses will still be updated.
I also suppose that some lenses, esp. primes like the EF50/1.4, won't see any successor anymore.
And as mentioned by Del Paso we saw a lot of interesting releases in the last months/years.
Some could interpret that this was a final big wave on this, so not 100% sure on this.
But...



> If yes, perhaps time to jump ship to R or others mirrorless?


But even if there are really no EF/EF-S lenses anymore I don't see any reason to hurry and react in panic.
It all depends on you actual gear setup and if you have gaps to fill.
If not, just sit back and wait what Canon will do throughout the next two years.
AND even if you decide to change to the R system the adapters and the AF performance of EF lenses seem so good that you don't need to exchange everything good by something just slightly better or smaller, or lighter.

Right now the EOS R body and the now available 3 lenses don't make me move a millimeter.
BUT I am interested and quite exited on the potentials of the R system and what Canon will deliver here in near future.
Typical gearhead.

AFAI can say from Canon statements the M system and EF-M lenses are not affected here.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2019)

I expect fewer releases, simply because there are so many RF lenses needed. Truthfully, there is not a great need for more EF lenses, a few of them could certainly be due for upgrading, but don't hold your breath. The next two years will be 90% Mirrorless lens releases.


----------



## yungfat (Jan 12, 2019)

I’m stuck now as I not sure whether I should continue invest in EF lens since the future is obvious the RF lens...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2019)

yungfat said:


> I’m stuck now as I not sure whether I should continue invest in EF lens since the future is obvious the RF lens...


Canon’s head of imaging product development explicitly stated that DSLR and EF lens development would continue in parallel with mirrorless. Not sure why you’re ‘stuck’.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2019)

yungfat said:


> I’m stuck now as I not sure whether I should continue invest in EF lens since the future is obvious the RF lens...



I have a R, but have yet to buy any RF lenses. Many who own R's also own DSLR's and will continue to buy and use EF lenses simply because they work on both. Canon is certainly hoping that buyers will select R cameras in the future, but t will be years before any significant number are out in general use. I expect new EF lenses will be released for at least 10 years, but it could be longer if buyers keep on wanting them. 

RF lenses are the future, but its pretty far off for now. 

I've been using my 5D MK IV alongside my R, I like both, but the MK IV is definitely the better camera.


----------



## yungfat (Jan 12, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have a R, but have yet to buy any RF lenses. Many who own R's also own DSLR's and will continue to buy and use EF lenses simply because they work on both. Canon is certainly hoping that buyers will select R cameras in the future, but t will be years before any significant number are out in general use. I expect new EF lenses will be released for at least 10 years, but it could be longer if buyers keep on wanting them.
> 
> RF lenses are the future, but its pretty far off for now.
> 
> I've been using my 5D MK IV alongside my R, I like both, but the MK IV is definitely the better camera.



My original plan was to replaced my 6D on around 2018 ~ 2019 with a 5DIV.

And things got complicated, based on the media, obviously mirrorless will be the future, and Canon launches a RF 28-70mm & 50mm F1.2 hands down every competitor, this meant Canon is seriously moving towards to mirrorless just as what they did during 80s with the EF mount announcement. 

If we have a choice, I believe most people would prefer native than adapted lens. As some has reported native lens focus faster on the EOS R than adapted one. 

Not thing to switch, but it seems a bit tough to decide which lens mount should invest. Either upgrade to EOS R or continue the initial plan go for the 5DIV. 

Thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2019)

yungfat said:


> ...this meant Canon is seriously moving towards to mirrorless just as what they did during 80s with the EF mount announcement.


With FD to EF, Canon stated they were switching and would stop making FD lenses (although in fact, they did make one more). With EF and RF, Canon states they will continue to develop both. See the difference?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 12, 2019)

There is a compelling reason to buy certain EF lenses even if you own an RF body. That is the drop in filter adapter. It's not like the introduction of RF lenses means the EF lenses are now second rate and surely a serious landscape photographer would see the RF body with EF lenses and drop in adapter as a compelling option


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 12, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> With FD to EF, Canon stated they were switching and would stop making FD lenses (although in fact, they did make one more). With EF and RF, Canon states they will continue to develop both. See the difference?



There is a difference. The R mount was designed to be able to use EF and EF-s lenses.


----------



## yungfat (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks guy. 
It seems not too bad to own EF glass now...


----------



## dak723 (Jan 13, 2019)

My guess is that most buyers of the R either have EF lenses that they will be using, or will still be buying EF lenses over the next year or two. There just aren't enough RF lenses yet.

It depends a lot on if you really want any of the new RF lenses. If so, you might seriously consider the R. If not, and you usually own a camera for 5 years or less, than there is no reason not to get the 5D IV now and then go R in the future if you want.


----------



## yungfat (Jan 15, 2019)

dak723 said:


> My guess is that most buyers of the R either have EF lenses that they will be using, or will still be buying EF lenses over the next year or two. There just aren't enough RF lenses yet.
> 
> It depends a lot on if you really want any of the new RF lenses. If so, you might seriously consider the R. If not, and you usually own a camera for 5 years or less, than there is no reason not to get the 5D IV now and then go R in the future if you want.



Hi dak723,

Thanks for the comment. 

Yes, I am the person who will keep my camera long time. Just thinking to get a higher megapixels camera as I may start to print some of my works in larger print. 

5DIV is a very compelling option from a 6D shooter points of view, it has higher megapixels, better weather sealing and not to mention the AF capabilities. 

However, after the R released, it’s seems a cheaper option of a 5DIV in mirrorless form, although the weather seal is not up to 5D level. Others than that, its checked almost all the boxes of my next camera expectations. 

I do not need IBIS, eye AF, 4K full frame, and I’m totally fine with single card slot. Personally I prefer optical viewfinder than EVF, but I like the mirrorless form with 5DIV capabilities (at least it is close). 

I have some good lens, 16-35 f4, 70-200 f2.8, 24-105 f4, 50mm f1.4, 40 f2.8, 85 f1.8 and a couple of Tamron lens. I am currently thinking to purchase a 35 f1.4 and a 85 f1.2 or 1.4 which are my dream lens for long time to suit my today shooting style. 

Currently, 5DIV is USD600 higher than EOS R from where I can get today. It seems the 5DIV still hold its price very well no matter how many reviewers are keep condemning 5DIV and make it look like a worst camera in the world. 

Well, thanks again for the suggestions, I will definitely look back and reconsider 5DIV as my next purchase. 

Thank you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2019)

I shot with my R and my 5D MK IV last week, over 1000 shots each in low light that went to ISO 40000. The AF using the R had fewer misses, but both were very good. At the very high ISO's, blowing out highlights was a big issue, I used a -1 ec or even more, and still got a lot of blown highlights, usually where I was at a wide angle and there was a light near the edge of the shot. Its easy to boost the exposure by a stop in post processing. This was the same for both cameras.

At the price differential of $600, I'd get the R. Unless you are doing fast moving subjects like birds in flight, its equally good, and its value will be higher in another 2 years because the 5D IV will be discontinued and the R still current.

RF lenses will have several more options in a year, but you can keep using the EF lenses indefinitely, just picking up a RF lens when it offers something you need.

I keep my R here next to my PC because it takes up less space and focus is more accurate. It does use the battery faster, but not a issue, I did not have to change batteries last week with the 1000 shots over 3 hours, but when it got down to 25% and I did not know how much longer I needed to use it, I hooked up my USB Battery with my Case Relay, it has the capacity of multiple camera batteries, and works on my 5D IV as well. I also had a adapter to use with my EOS R.


----------



## yungfat (Jan 16, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I shot with my R and my 5D MK IV last week, over 1000 shots each in low light that went to ISO 40000. The AF using the R had fewer misses, but both were very good. At the very high ISO's, blowing out highlights was a big issue, I used a -1 ec or even more, and still got a lot of blown highlights, usually where I was at a wide angle and there was a light near the edge of the shot. Its easy to boost the exposure by a stop in post processing. This was the same for both cameras.
> 
> At the price differential of $600, I'd get the R. Unless you are doing fast moving subjects like birds in flight, its equally good, and its value will be higher in another 2 years because the 5D IV will be discontinued and the R still current.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for the reply. 

Do you think outer AF point of R performed better than 5DIV in low light? Because R AF point covered almost edge to edge, wonder if those AF points performed the same as the center one. 

Mind to share some photo for the R and 5DIV under ISO 40,000. Any banding found?

Well, I’m not kinda of person who will under exposed by 5.5 stops and recover shadow in Lightroom... I heard many pro are doing that from the YouTube review. I’m not a pro, but I will try to keep exposure right when taking a photo. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 16, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon’s head of imaging product development explicitly stated that DSLR and EF lens development would continue in parallel with mirrorless. Not sure why you’re ‘stuck’.


I'd say the same if I were Canon's Head of Imaging Product Development even if it was not what I was intending to do. It would be daft to say anything else. When Canon went from FD to EF it was a completely different era. There would be a massive backlash today if Canon announced that now. They will just let it happen slowly. The odd EF lens will come out over the next few years (for me honestly they are running out of improvement options, they reached close to perfection on many of the L lens). 
If MILC is not working out they will have kept their options open but their strategy is to get out of EF.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 16, 2019)

The R system offers some advantages as to the development of ultrawides, but none at all when it comes to tele lenses.
So, buying EF lenses is in many cases the best solution, since both DSLR and mirrorless can be fitted with them. Additionally, there are so many EOS DSLR on the market, that, for a profit-focused company like Canon, it would be plain silly to discontinue the EF production soon. My next lens will be either the EF 1,4/85 or the RF 1,2/50, depending (maybe) on my wife...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> If MILC is not working out they will have kept their options open but their strategy is to get out of EF.


That’s good to know, we so rarely get insights into their corporate strategy from people with direct inside knowledge of it. Unfortunately for you, if Canon reads your post they will most likely fire you for breaching your confidentiality agreement. 

Instead of making up alternative facts, we could consider relying on logic. Canon is a business, as such their goal is to return value to their shareholders and make a profit, and a very logical way to do so is to develop and sell products people want to buy. Over 60% of ILC buyers are purchasing DSLRs. A corporate strategy to exit the dominant segment of the market would be rather stupid. So either Canon really is stupid, or the suggestion that it’s their strategy to exit the EF lens market is ridiculous. 

Sorry, but in a fight between logic and inanity, logic is going to win every time.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 16, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> That’s good to know, we so rarely get insights into their corporate strategy from people with direct inside knowledge of it. Unfortunately for you, if Canon reads your post they will most likely fire you for breaching your confidentiality agreement.
> 
> Instead of making up alternative facts, we could consider relying on logic. Canon is a business, as such their goal is to return value to their shareholders and make a profit, and a very logical way to do so is to develop and sell products people want to buy. Over 60% of ILC buyers are purchasing DSLRs. A corporate strategy to exit the dominant segment of the market would be rather stupid. So either Canon really is stupid, or the suggestion that it’s their strategy to exit the EF lens market is ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry, but in a fight between logic and inanity, logic is going to win every time.


Neuroanatomist logic is sometimes neuroanatomist is right and others are wrong.
You seem to confuse what people bought in the past with what people will want to buy in the future.
What people want to buy in the future is what a business needs to be concerned about.
If Canon intend to kill off their EF line they are not going to say it now. You seem to hang alot of faith on what an executive near the top of the company says. He will tell you what he wants an existing EF user to hear. He's not going to alienate them at this stage.
Old products don't sustain a business in its current mass. Canon will sell EF as long as its worth it to them but they will expect their growth from MILC. They won't produce too many more new EF lens except for minor upgrades that don't require major tooling. New design will be in R lens. To sell R lens they need to sell MILC cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Neuroanatomist logic is sometimes neuroanatomist is right and others are wrong.
> You seem to confuse what people bought in the past with what people will want to buy in the future.
> What people want to buy in the future is what a business needs to be concerned about.


You seem to confuse your opinions with facts. Logic is logic – it is based on factual information and reasonable extrapolation from that information. That’s what I ‘hang my faith on’. I’m sure Canon _is_ concerned about what people will buy in the future. Have you noticed that they’re the #1 MILC seller in Japan? Have you noticed that globally, DSLRs significantly outsell MILCs? Have you noticed that the rate of change in the ratio of MILCs to DSLRs globally is slow? Once that ratio shifts to something like 70/30 or 80/20 MILC to DSLR, it might make sense for Canon to consider a strategy for exiting the EF lens market. Based on the rate of change over the past several years, the ILC market should reach that point in a decade or so. Maybe you assume it will be much sooner. Maybe you’d plan to terminate a large and profitable part of your corporate portfolio based on that assumption. That’s probably why someone other than you is responsible for that sort of decision.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 16, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> You seem to confuse your opinions with facts. Logic is logic – it is based on factual information and reasonable extrapolation from that information. That’s what I ‘hang my faith on’. I’m sure Canon _is_ concerned about what people will buy in the future. Have you noticed that they’re the #1 MILC seller in Japan? Have you noticed that globally, DSLRs significantly outsell MILCs? Have you noticed that the rate of change in the ratio of MILCs to DSLRs globally is slow? Once that ratio shifts to something like 70/30 or 80/20 MILC to DSLR, it might make sense for Canon to consider a strategy for exiting the EF lens market. Based on the rate of change over the past several years, the ILC market should reach that point in a decade or so. Maybe you assume it will be much sooner. Maybe you’d plan to terminate a large and profitable part of your corporate portfolio based on that assumption. That’s probably why someone other than you is responsible for that sort of decision.



Well lets see how many new EF lens Canon brings out.
I've already said they will keep selling EF lens as long as its profitable for them but they won't bring out too many more new ones and particularly not innovative ones.
You are basing your opinion on historical information and in technology if you are looking behind you haven't much of a future.
Extrapolating the future based on historical electronic sales is generally not a clever idea. 
With always with these things there is a tipping point after which the rate of acceleration of adoption increases.


----------



## dak723 (Jan 16, 2019)

I think people are confusing "Canon will develop new EF lenses" and "Canon will continue to make EF lenses." Since they already have a lineup that covers all focal lengths in both zooms and primes, they may not develop any new EF lenses. For folks buying a new DSLR or for those looking to add EF lenses to their collection, they don't need newly developed lenses. So Canon will undoubtedly continue to make EF lenses for many years. This will only affect those photographers that feel they need to update their existing lenses - which, in all likliehood, is a very small number. My guess is that most folks with a 70-200mm L lens or any other L lens, are keeping that lens for decades - or as long as they have a Canon camera to put it on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2019)

dak723 said:


> My guess is that most folks with a 70-200mm L lens or any other L lens, are keeping that lens for decades - or as long as they have a Canon camera to put it on.


Sure, but are the 62% of ILC buyers all/mostly upgraders, or are there new buyers in there who may not have a set of EF lenses yet? Will those buyers want an ‘old’ lens, or something ‘newer’?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 16, 2019)

This all comes down to opinions, as none of us know.

My opinion is that Canon is moving towards the R mount. Since it has very few native lenses, we should see most of the new lenses over the next few years being R mount, after all, the EF selection is already fantastic. After that initial burst, I would expect to see more EF releases..... after all, that’s where most of the cameras in the field are. It is a huge market and there is no way Canon is going to ignore it.

By the way, remember the burst of new EF glass just before the R got released? That is not the action of a company getting ready to abandon the market. Neither is making sure that the R works with all the EF glass.... if Canon wanted to force people away from EF, why did they set it up so that the EF lenses have INCREASED functionality on an R body?


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Jan 17, 2019)

yungfat said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just wonder whether Canon will stopped develop EF lens line up any time soon?
> 
> ...



I believe canon not going to develop any new EF lenses from scratch. however we will see incremental upgrades (like what we have seen with 70-200 MKIII) as the final horraaa and full compatibility with R bodies.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 18, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> You seem to confuse your opinions with facts. Logic is logic – it is based on factual information and reasonable extrapolation from that information. That’s what I ‘hang my faith on’. I’m sure Canon _is_ concerned about what people will buy in the future. Have you noticed that they’re the #1 MILC seller in Japan? Have you noticed that globally, DSLRs significantly outsell MILCs? Have you noticed that the rate of change in the ratio of MILCs to DSLRs globally is slow? Once that ratio shifts to something like 70/30 or 80/20 MILC to DSLR, it might make sense for Canon to consider a strategy for exiting the EF lens market. Based on the rate of change over the past several years, the ILC market should reach that point in a decade or so. Maybe you assume it will be much sooner. Maybe you’d plan to terminate a large and profitable part of your corporate portfolio based on that assumption. That’s probably why someone other than you is responsible for that sort of decision.



Logic says that with the world's two largest sellers of ILCs introducing FF MILCs for the first time (which work with their existing lenses), the rate of change from DSLR to MILC will likely accelerate. The only question is by how much.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 18, 2019)

yungfat said:


> My original plan was to replaced my 6D on around 2018 ~ 2019 with a 5DIV.
> 
> And things got complicated, based on the media, obviously mirrorless will be the future, and Canon launches a RF 28-70mm & 50mm F1.2 hands down every competitor, this meant Canon is seriously moving towards to mirrorless just as what they did during 80s with the EF mount announcement.
> 
> ...



If Canon has released an R replacement for the 5D Mark IV by the end of 2019, as many prognosticators have predicted, the purchase price of a new 5D Mark IV will very likely be considerably lower than it is now.

There's a huge difference between adapting lenses cross system, such as using EF glass on a Sony body, and adapting an EOS EF lens to an EOS R body. In the first case the camera and the lenses are speaking totally different languages, and the adapter has been made to translate between them using reverse engineering. In the second case, the lens and camera are speaking the same language and the manufacturer of the camera, adapter, and lens is the same entity privy to all of the inner workings of each.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 18, 2019)

yungfat said:


> I have some good lens...and a couple of Tamron lens.


----------



## Hodag (Jun 26, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I expect fewer releases, simply because there are so many RF lenses needed. Truthfully, there is not a great need for more EF lenses, a few of them could certainly be due for upgrading, but don't hold your breath. The next two years will be 90% Mirrorless lens releases.



I'd love to see an upgrade of the 28-300 to rotating zoom instead of trombone. Like they did with the latest 100-400.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 26, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry, but in a fight between logic and inanity, logic is going to win every time.



Well, maybe for you. That doesn't mean it applies for everyone.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 26, 2019)

I know how much Tony N is loved around here but he had an interesting take that I saw recently. 
Quick summary, as I understood/remember it, is the overall ILC market is shrinking so much faster than mirrorless is growing that the installed base of mirrorless cameras will not overtake the installed base of DSLR cameras. The small base of mirrorless users will not be able to support the technology development needed for long term sustainability. Not only can mirrorless not support itself, it will suck resources away from DSLR development meaning DSLR may not be sustainable in the long term.

I made it sound more dire than I intended but the ILC landscape will likely be different in 10 years. EF may be the only place to get tilt-shift lenses. Specialty lenses of all types may never appear in mirrorless format and EF versions may not get updated or even be discontinued and only available on the used market. Lenses now affordable buy many serious amatuers may only be affordable by pros.


----------



## pvk (Jan 21, 2020)

I think many here are in denial. Sony is very competitive with their mirror less cameras. Fast, silent and light.
The Canon R is currently not an alternative for the pro line of EF, they need the lens line up first. Canon now (inadvertently?) announced they will put their lens development 100% on the R mount.
Go figure.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jan 21, 2020)

yungfat said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just wonder whether Canon will stopped develop EF lens line up any time soon?
> 
> ...



At the moment, I think the best option is to wait. Current R bodies are mehhhh (the EOS RP sensor is  in 2020) in comparison to what Sony, Nikon and Panasonic offer (let's be honest). But current R lenses are  .

So we need to see what's next. Two new R bodies are to be announced soon. All eyes on them to see if they are a match for the A7RIV. If they are, we know for sure that Canon has taken this seriously and it's a go (for me not yet, as I prefer OVF). If they aren't, I wouldn't be urged to switch to the R system as I wouldn't be reassured.

But waiting is also the keyword here because a 5D Mark V is expected by September/EOY. And there also, we'll see how committed to DSLRs Canon remains. If the 5D Mark V is "just" a spec-boosted camera, then I know not expect anything more from EF lenses too. If on the other hand, the 5D Mark V brings some new/never-seen-before-but-on-patents features that make you think "waouh, this really makes DSLR compelling again", then long live the EF lenses too.

BTW, I really think that EF zooms are quite nice. All of them are rather new or recently updated. Primes, well... I'm glad we had the 35 and 85 f/1.4, but that's basically it in terms of waouh lenses. Where's the 50mm f/1.4 L and 135mm f/2.0 L IS?


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jan 21, 2020)

pvk said:


> I think many here are in denial. Sony is very competitive with their mirror less cameras. Fast, silent and light.
> The Canon R is currently not an alternative for the pro line of EF, they need the lens line up first. Canon now (inadvertently?) announced they will put their lens development 100% on the R mount.
> Go figure.



What is the pro line of EF? If you mean the big whites, then Canon doesn't need to release them for the R system. Those shooting those lenses will buy the 1D X for sure. If there's a market Canon has no need to hurry to get in, it's the mirrorless version of the 1DX III / D6.

But if pro line means L to you and the 50, 85, 15-35 R lenses are not pro enough, then I don't know what to say...


----------



## pvk (Jan 21, 2020)

yoms said:


> What is the pro line of EF? If you mean the big whites, then Canon doesn't need to release them for the R system. Those shooting those lenses will buy the 1D X for sure.


In denial? There is competition for the 1DX in the mrirorless segment. I mean the lenses sports photographers use, so mainly the 300 2.8 and the 400 2.8. Canon is now going to focus on the R lenses, so I assume they are going to make these, before announcing a high speed, light and weather sealed top camera in the R series aimed at professionals.


----------



## uri.raz (Jan 21, 2020)

The quote from Richard Shepherd, pro product marketing senior manager at Canon Europe, earlier this month is “As you know, last year we launched the RF mount and EOS R system. To date we’ve launched ten critically acclaimed lenses, and as it’s a new system we plan to continue this, launching more RF lenses while still fully supporting the EF lens system. And of course, should the market demand it, we are ready to create new EF lenses. But for now, our focus is on RF.”

Which means Canon thinks the profits are in RF lenses, but will put R&D resources in EF if proven otherwise.


----------



## pvk (Jan 21, 2020)

uri.raz said:


> Which means Canon thinks the profits are in RF lenses, but will put R&D resources in EF if proven otherwise.


That is marketing speak for we are not doing a thing in RF, but if we make a fool out of ourselves, we might change our mind.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jan 21, 2020)

pvk said:


> In denial? There is competition for the 1DX in the mrirorless segment. I mean the lenses sports photographers use, so mainly the 300 2.8 and the 400 2.8. Canon is now going to focus on the R lenses, so I assume they are going to make these, before announcing a high speed, light and weather sealed top camera in the R series aimed at professionals.


Not in denial at all. But as Canon has released a new 1D X Mark III, they're clearly saying that what _you_ call pro lenses are EF at the moment. Otherwise, they would have made an A9 equivalent, not a new 1D X Mark III. It's blatantly obvious that hardcore/olympics photographers that currently use the 1D X II or D5 will be the last to switch to mirrorless. It only makes sense to do the same for lenses.

BTW, for many people, "pro lenses" means L lenses, not only the L whites


----------



## stevelee (Jan 21, 2020)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry, but in a fight between logic and inanity, logic is going to win every time.



But not in elections.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2020)

stevelee said:


> But not in elections.


Or climate change debate.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2020)

pvk said:


> I think many here are in denial. Sony is very competitive with their mirror less cameras. Fast, silent and light.
> The Canon R is currently not an alternative for the pro line of EF, they need the lens line up first. Canon now (inadvertently?) announced they will


Your implication is that Sony is the choice for pros. The Super Bowl is coming up – count the Sony stills cameras you see on the sidelines and on the field after the game, compared to Canon or Nikon. Let us know if Sony is the most-used brand.


----------



## pvk (Jan 24, 2020)

neuroanatomist said:


> Your implication is that Sony is the choice for pros. The Super Bowl is coming up – count the Sony stills cameras you see on the sidelines and on the field after the game, compared to Canon or Nikon. Let us know if Sony is the most-used brand.


No, that won't be the case. Canon is way ahead of anyone else. But when technology changes, the leaders often take the longest to change to the new paradigm, sometimes too long (e.g. Kodak). 
All I am saying is that Canon seems to realize the times are changing, and they need to embrace mirror less fully. If not, that image you are painting may change rapidly.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 25, 2020)

pvk said:


> All I am saying is that Canon seems to realize the times are changing, and they need to embrace mirror less fully.


So in the DSLR, just use half a mirror? I don't follow. As it is, they make DSLRs for people who want them, and mirrorless for those who want them, and Powershots for those who want them.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2020)

neuroanatomist said:


> Your implication is that Sony is the choice for pros. The Super Bowl is coming up – count the Sony stills cameras you see on the sidelines and on the field after the game, compared to Canon or Nikon. Let us know if Sony is the most-used brand.


But if you do that, and see that 90 percent of the cameras are Canon, isn’t that proof that Canon is *******?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 25, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> But if you do that, and see that 90 percent of the cameras are Canon, isn’t that proof that Canon is *******?



After all, it's not 99%...and if it were 99% it wouldn't be a hundred percent, therefore...Canon. Is. *******.


----------

